# pushing queen and full mattress together



## 2sweetbabes (Jul 1, 2005)

We have a new baby due in July, along with a ds who will be 4 and a dd who will be 2. The oldest children will eventually share a room together and both have a twin size bed. This leaves us with an extra full size mattress that currently belongs to my ds. Since I want to co-sleep for as long as possible, I thought my dh and I could push our queen and the full together. that way, we'll be together but actually have our own space while we sleep. It's hard for him to share a bed with a baby- he always complains about being on the edge of the bed and fears rolling on the baby. Not to mention, we have a naughty dog who always sleeps on our feet (and our ds comes in at least every other night).

I'm wondering if this sounds like a good idea. any ideas about the crack in the middle? Obviously, I don't want the baby to be able to fall in the crack. Maybe bedrails? I don't think I want two completely separate beds either. I envision sometimes sharing the bed with dh and mostly next to the baby.

any insight would be great!


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Not sure, so I'm anxiously awaiting an answer to this too!







:


----------



## PaxMamma (Jul 22, 2005)

we slept w/a queen and full together for a while, but we turned them sideways so that we were on the queen, but our feet stretched onto the full. the crack ends up around your calves, which you hardly notice.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

We had a full and a twin pushed together for about a year but we were lucky because the room was the exact measurments of the two beds next to each other so they just barely fit in and that kept them tight to each other. We loved it because it gave us way more room and we could be more flexible -- if ds was on one side of the full, I might sleep next to him with dh on the twin or if he was on the twin we could be on the full together, etc.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

We had a queen/full together; queen/2 singles together and king/queen together at different points in our co-sleeping life.









We found putting the mattresses on the floor worked out the best when the kids were younger. One was pushed up against the wall and the other pushed up against it. The "family" bed one was the one tucked in the corner. The one with one side exposed was usually mine and dh bed. But of course, kids and parents were always all over the place!

The crack in the middle didnt cause us too many problems - we treated ours like 2 beds real close instead of one big bed. My ds (now6) sometimes got a foot stuck between the two but thats when he was awake and walking across it, not while sleeping.

Right now we have our king (our) bed on a low bed frame and the kids bed (queen) on the matt/box on the floor. They are still squished together, but the different heights gives us some separation. (but they are 6 and 4 now)

Congrats on the new one and all the best to you!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

We just pushed our twin and full mattresses together tonight! I am so excited, my back has been KILLING me from hanging off the edge all the time.

For now I just snugged the twin up against the wall and I'm using the full pushed against it to keep them together. I put fitted sheets on each mattress and laid a folded quilt over the crack to make it more comfy.

Over the next few weeks I want to either get a bed bridge: http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...1&sku=12184352 or buy one large piece of foam to put over the entire top to make them like one mattress. Then I am going to enlist my mother to help me convert a full and twin fitted sheet into one large fitted sheet so that the beds are truly like one big mattress. I am soooo excited!!!


----------



## 2sweetbabes (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I hadn't thought of having one side up against the wall, but that makes a lot of sense. We are going to have them on the ground, though.

I LOVE the bridge idea! I had that idea in my head, but had no idea they actually existed! Love the idea of retrofitting your sheets too.

I am actually really excited to (sort of) have my own bed. It is sooo much more comfortable to not worry about your partner.


----------

